
Google starts a push for cross-platform app development with Flutter SDK - huntermeyer
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2018/02/google-starts-a-push-for-cross-platform-app-development-with-flutter-sdk/?amp=1
======
werediver
Perhaps the most interesting piece from the article:

> When developers are writing Flutter apps for Android and iOS, they're also
> technically writing Fuchsia apps, or at least code that will carry over to
> Fuchsia very easily.

